# Τεύχος ΑΕ - ΕΠΕ και Γ.Ε.ΜΗ



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ναι, είναι το παλιό κι αγαπημένο Τεύχος ΑΕ και ΕΠΕ της Εφημερίδας της Κυβέρνησης. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο 3853/2010 (άρθρο 13, παρ.10, σημείο 1.) που τροποποιεί το άρθρο 13 του νόμου ν.3419/2005

_Το Τεύχος Ανωνύμων Εταιριών και Εταιριών Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης της Εφημερίδας της Κυβερνήσεως μετονομάζεται σε Τεύχος Ανωνύμων Εταιριών - Εταιριών Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης και Γενικού Εμπορικού Μητρώου, από την έναρξη λειτουργίας του Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. κατά την παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 18.
_
Για το "ΦΕΚ τεύχος ΑΕ και ΕΠΕ" έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχουν ένα σωρό εκδοχές. Αφήνω τη δικιά μου για τη νέα ονομασία, και περιμένω με το καλό και τα δικά σας, μπας και καταλήξουμε σε κάτι ομοι-όμορφο  

ΦΕΚ Τεύχος Ανωνύμων Εταιριών - Εταιριών Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης και Γενικού Εμπορικού Μητρώου => Government Gazette (FEK) Issue on Public and Private Liability Companies and General Commercial Registry (AE -EPE and GEMI)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Εγώ (κατόπιν σχετικής παρατήρησης του Lexoplast :)) αυτό το λέω _Government Gazette, Societes Anonymes-Limited Liablity Companies *Bulletin*_, γιατί συχνά χρειάζεται να μεταφράσω και το Φ του ΦΕΚ (Government Gazette, Societes Anonymes-Limited Liablity Companies Bulletin, Issue n. [x]). Άρα, προσθέτουμε στο μακρινάρι και το General Commercial Registry :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω για το Societes Anonymes, καθώς το κάνει πιο ξεκάθαρο, αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι χρειάζεται το bulletin. (Καλά, δεν επιμένω, όπως είπα υπάρχουν πολλέεες εκδοχές).

Το issue απ' όσο έχω δει, δεν αναφέρεται στον αριθμό του ΦΕΚ, αλλά στο τεύχος. Πχ. τεύχος ΑΕ-ΕΠΕ, τεύχος Α ή Β ή Γ, ή τεύχος Εμπορικής και Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας, κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Και πώς θα μεταφράσουμε το Αριθμός Φύλλου Τάδε που υπάρχει συνήθως δεξιά επάνω στα ΦΕΚ; (Για τα αγγλικά τους, μην τα ξαναλέω, είμαι ξινή. Μια μαργαρίτα, πλιζ!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Μου αρέσει το παιχνίδι με την ορθογραφία της _εταιρείας_. Όπου σε άλλο ΦΕΚ (παρ. 3) διαβάζω:

Όπου στην κείμενη νομοθεσία γίνεται αναφορά σε «Τεύχος Ανωνύμων Εταιριών και Εταιριών Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης» ή «ΤΑΕΠΕ», νοείται στο εξής το «Τεύχος Ανωνύμων Εταιρειών – Εταιρειών Περιορισμένης Ευθύνης και Γενικού Εμπορικού Μητρώου».

My flavour:
Government Gazette Bulletin of Sociétés Anonymes, Limited Liability Companies and General Commercial Registry Register


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ένα απλό Number δεν μας κάνει; Γιατί εκτός από τον αριθμό φύλλου έχεις και ένα Τεύχος πρώτο ή Τεύχος δεύτερο στην κορυφή. Τέλοσπάντων, δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε σ' αυτό τώρα. Λύσεις έχουμε να πορευόμαστε!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Κάπως έτσι :):
*GOVERNMENT GAZETTE*
OF THE HELLENIC REPUBLIC
BULLETIN x​Issue number 123
11 July 2012​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Οκ, πάσο, πάσο, και μια μαργαρίτα παγωμένη!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> [...]και μια μαργαρίτα παγωμένη!


*Εκεί* ήθελα να καταλήξω, μια ώρα πια για να με καταλάβετε!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Σύντομες παρατηρήσεις και λοιπές σκέψεις: :)

1. Άν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα έκανα λόγο αποκλειστικά για "Official Journal" και θα άφηνα πίσω το φολκλορικό :) "Government Gazette".

2. Όσον αφορά το "τεύχος" θα εξέταζα ως εναλλακτικές λύσεις και τα "series" και "supplement".

3. Για το Μητρώο θα προτιμούσα οπωσδήποτε το "register" και όχι το "registry".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Αυτό το series νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται για τα τεύχη της Επίσημης Εφημερίδας της ΕΕ, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το series νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται για τα τεύχη της Επίσημης Εφημερίδας της ΕΕ, έτσι δεν είναι;



Εντελώς! ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Για το Μητρώο, αν δεν έχει επικρατήσει αυτό που γράψατε, προτιμώ κι εγώ το Register. Τα υπόλοιπα είμαι πολύ γέρος για να τα αλλάξω. Άσε που είναι κι αυτά γέρικα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Πλέον είναι επίσημο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Πλέον είναι επίσημο.



Ποιο και γιατί; ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Εε, μήπως γιατί και το ίδιο το μητρώο αυτήν την απόδοση έχει επιλέξει;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Το Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. αυτοαποκαλείται πράγματι General Electronic Commercial Registry, αν και φαίνεται να προτιμάει μεταγραμμένο το αρτικόλεξό του (GEMI): http://www.businessportal.gr/english/info.html


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ε, ναι, αφού έτσι το θέλει το δόλιο, προς τι η γκρίνια;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Φυσικά έχει πολύ πλάκα που το ίδιο κείμενο του ΥπΑν μνημονεύει την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία των ΗΠΑ, η οποία τιτλοφορείται, βεβαίως, "Register".

Να μην ανοίξω συζήτηση για τον φραγκολεβαντινισμό των ελληνικών αρχών, έ; Να μην ανοίξω...


----------

